# Pet Corrector



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I just purchased this too for Sadie's barking and seems to work very well.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard about it on one of the facebook poodle pages. I thought it would be good to use when I take them out on walks and a loose dog approaches. I am glad to hear it actually works.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that it works, but i'm wary of correcting this behaviour of barking at people coming to the door.

That's what he's supposed to do right....deter strangers from entering.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Or to make sure you know that people are at the door.

But why waste money on this product? Why couldn't you just ask for an incompatible behavior and praise her when she loses focus on barking so you're reinforcing the quiet? You wouldn't risk scaring her either. 

My foster barks due to anxiety. This would make it much worse.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Or to make sure you know that people are at the door.
> 
> But why waste money on this product? Why couldn't you just ask for an incompatible behavior and praise her when she loses focus on barking so you're reinforcing the quiet? You wouldn't risk scaring her either.
> 
> My foster barks due to anxiety. This would make it much worse.


I dont see it as a waste of money at all. It solved my problem in a second. I only had to use it a couple of times and problem fixed  Instantly.


I dont like my dogs to bark and go crazy when someone comes to the door..that is not the reason I have them at all. 

Some call it ceasar milan in a can...it makes a similiar sound that he does to interrupt the dogs train of thought.

And Id say for sure dont get it to use with your foster..Neither of my dogs are anxious..both very confident. ;-)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

TLP said:


> I heard about it on one of the facebook poodle pages. I thought it would be good to use when I take them out on walks and a loose dog approaches. I am glad to hear it actually works.



Yes, my DH and I talked about using it this way too. I think it would be great for that.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I posted about pet corrector not too long ago... My trainer suggested it... And I too was shocked at how quickly it worked.. He suggested to immediately praise and or treat the second the stop the unwanted behavior.... we used it for counter surfing and crazy barking when the doorbell rings. Def not a waste of money. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, I'm still undecided as to how to tackle my Lucy's barking at night. Shes now sometimes even tried the racing out and barking in the yard during the day now too. 

The problem occurs when I let her out. I always go with her, but I do not have her leashed as she doesn't wear a collar daily anymore due to trying to grow her coat. It would be a big job and pain in the but if every time I have to go find her collar, put it on withough catching hair in it, hook up a leash THEN go out. Chances are, she'd end up peeing in the house or on me if I'm not fast enough to get her hooked up and ready to go anyways which kinda defeats the purpose of letting her out. It's also tough since I'm pretty much the main person who takes her out to do her business. I can barely get hubby and daughter to get up off the couch or go from whatever they're doing to let her out, they sure as heck don't wanna go out in the backyard with her to watch her go or control the barking. 

When I let her out, she acts normally at first, then when she's just out of my reach, runs like hell away from me and barks like mad seemingly at the air. 

When she was younger and the problem first started, I made that Cesar Milan hiss noise then happily would try a recall or her or ask her to sit or down, then praising like mad. It SEEMED to work like a charm, for a month or two. 

Then she started again... I tried with the hiss which only intermittantly worked, so I started with doing a gentle touch on the back of the neck while hissing. That worked for a few days, but now she runs twice as fast away from me and doesn't even turn around when I make the noise. She also now tries to evade me as much as possible and I have almost no chance of catching or touching her  

Even her "sure bet" recall didn't work this morning when she ran to the front yard and near a dangerous street  So now I guess I'm gonna have to try and figure out how to retrain THAT. 

This is the part about this poodle that is just driving me nuts. We seem to have a problem licked, then it comes right back and I have to start all the way from scratch again to try and correct whatever I did "wrong" or create a new plan of attack. Can't wait for when she's just a happy companion dog which doesn't seem to create almost as much stress as she relieves! lol  

Thanks in advance for anyones help or input.

Rebecca


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Hey, I'm still undecided as to how to tackle my Lucy's barking at night. Shes now sometimes even tried the racing out and barking in the yard during the day now too.
> 
> The problem occurs when I let her out. I always go with her, but I do not have her leashed as she doesn't wear a collar daily anymore due to trying to grow her coat. It would be a big job and pain in the but if every time I have to go find her collar, put it on withough catching hair in it, hook up a leash THEN go out. Chances are, she'd end up peeing in the house or on me if I'm not fast enough to get her hooked up and ready to go anyways which kinda defeats the purpose of letting her out. It's also tough since I'm pretty much the main person who takes her out to do her business. I can barely get hubby and daughter to get up off the couch or go from whatever they're doing to let her out, they sure as heck don't wanna go out in the backyard with her to watch her go or control the barking.
> 
> ...


I'd sure rather see you try this with your little dog than an e-collar. Just wondering, since she is such a little girl, why don't you get a very long flexi leash to use when you take her out in the yard? Especially if you are out there with her anyhow. 

The thing I have found with my dogs over the years is that even though they has learned a behaviour, you still have to reinforce it with them periodically. 

I work reinforcement into our daily routine with Finnegan. We come home from a walk and I put him in a sit stay at the front door. I go into the kitchen and leave him sitting there for a few minutes. Then I recall him and when he arrives and sits correctly in front of me, he gets a reward. We do this probably about 10-15 times a week just to keep him in the habit of recalling when I say. I do it outdoors on a long leash if we are in an open area as well, so he understands and remembers that he has to come to me when I call him no matter where we are.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I really don't like that noise or the celebrity's methods. I'll leave it at that.

Have you had her vision checked? It sounds like since she's only doing this behavior at night, she might not be able to see well in the dark and it's causing her some feelings of insecurity and may be putting her agitation level over threshold if she's shutting you out when you do a recall.

Besides getting her vision checked, I'd work on a solid recall from scratch. Jabbing her in the neck and hissing at her won't make her want to return when you call her. It also won't fix whatever is agitating her and causing her behavior, it'll only suppress the behavior and she may well develop a new behavior that's just as unwanted, if not more. 

Think about it, if something was bothering you, would someone else hissing at you and touching your neck even begin to touch on the _cause_ for your agitation? I'm not humanizing dogs. You have to cure the illness if you want the symptoms to disappear. Suppressing behavior is just like slapping a bandaid on an infected cut and hoping that it cures it's self.


----------

